# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Thinking about kicking my pacman collection up a notch with these guys

## Capojames

*Phantom Pacman Frog
*



*Variety Pacman Frog* 




*Apricot Albino Pacman Frog
*

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Is that a true albino? I've heard those are $$$$. But if you get any of these you will HAVE to post mass pictures for the frog addicts here. I've only seen pictures on the web and breeder sights, never actually knew someone who had one. I really like the orange morph! It's like a chubby dreamsicle!

----------


## Capojames

there from samuria japan reptiles. there base in japan but are open in cally now. i was on the phone with them. because i needed more pacman frog food. which works amazing. so there gonna be puttting a package of frogs together for me. since i'm gonna be opening my own show soon.

----------


## Capojames



----------


## Heather

I love this little green guy! Can I ask where you purchased him?

----------


## Autumn

I have to say that the Phantom Pacman frog you have is freaking awesome!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sublime

I read that the phantom pacman they sell is around $3000 (True albino).  When they're putting together the package for you are they charging that much?  Those are sick pacman morphs; I had no clue that they're in California now.

----------


## Capojames

It's gonna be a 20 frog package. There gonna call me then I'm gonna fly out to cally to see what they have there.
because I'm not gonna lay crazy out on somthing I dont see with my own eyes

----------


## Sublime

If you ever breed those cornuta's, I'll buy one off you.  Let me know.

A 20 frog package?  Geez, yeah that's definitely worth flying out to Cali to see if it's worth it.

----------


## gundam009283

Capo do you think they can actually buy frogs from other place in Japan for you?
IF they do NUANCE ãã¥ã¢ã³ã¹ãããã¬ã¨ã«ãªã©ã®ããªã  ¼ãã¼  this is one of the best pacman farm in Jap as I know so far.
a lot cool pacman like the cornuta are sold out now, but I believe they will prob have more soon. I tried to write them in English but no reply=(

btw the site is in Japanese, use google translate or something

----------


## IvoryReptiles

I am SOOOOOOO jealous!!! Those are amazing animals!! Good Luck & post pics please!!!!

----------


## Sidius

Wow... striking frogs, as stated above, please post photos when or if you get them please!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Oh and don't forget to slip a few photos of your monster male in there as well Lol!

----------


## BG

Show off! Lol  :Big Grin:  I wish you the best and dont forget to bring in some killer pacs

----------


## MeTree

Wow, this is certainly looking like it is about to be the most amazing Pacman Frog collection by anyone here. So many neat morphs! I wish I had extra $$$ to spend on frogs. Congrats!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Capojames

Its never about price or how much a collection is worth. Its the love u have for these frogs and the hobby.
I also breed high end ballpythons .
Dont worry of my big guy will be posted soon just waiting on pacman frog food.

----------


## Niels D

Oh those phantoms are wicked! Most beautifull pac I've ever seen.

----------


## IvoryReptiles

> Its never about price or how much a collection is worth. Its the love u have for these frogs and the hobby.
> I also breed high end ballpythons .
> Dont worry of my big guy will be posted soon just waiting on pacman frog food.


No doubt most of the folks who post here love these frogs & the hobby. But not everyone has the financial ability to afford the higher end ones. We breed reptiles as well as the Pacs, but we're not about to invest in those frogs unless we can be sure we can breed them..........IF they are breedable at all. Some of them are like the Fantasy Frogs and are mules.......not capable of breeding.
It would be like laying out the cash for a Highway BP that was sterile.........not worth the high price unless it is just for show.....to brag about how well off you are. 

Is there a reason you can't take photos of your huge frog? I take photos of ours when we feed & clean, but if requested, I will take photos of them at other times too. I guarantee you that if I had a Pacman frog that large, I would have pics at the ready when I made the claim! Can't wait to see those pictures!!

----------


## Chomp

guess im the only one who thinks those are way overpriced and overhyped? I mean the Albino apricot one looks cool but thats about it..

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> guess im the only one who thinks those are way overpriced and overhyped? I mean the Albino apricot one looks cool but thats about it..


Exotics are popular especially color morphs of Pacmans. They are also pricey. If you have the money to throw around and you love the frogs and its what you want then why not. They are all beautiful and deserve a good home. Man made or natural its still a living creature.

----------


## Heather

I'd have to agree. Just depends on your budget. They are very cool! But I love my little brown just the same  :Smile: .

----------


## Chomp

> Exotics are popular especially color morphs of Pacmans. They are also pricey. If you have the money to throw around and you love the frogs and its what you want then why not. They are all beautiful and deserve a good home. Man made or natural its still a living creature.


sure if you want to spend you money on whatever you like go for it, what i mean is that personally i dont find these frogs appealing or beautiful. The Phantom frog looks like its covered in mold dying, and the little green one doesnt even have any horns.. Different strokes for different folks i guess i just think a 30 dollar Ornate looks better than all of those.

----------


## BG

I'mall fapped out.lol i need to make space.lol Ttheh all look good. They all have a unique thing a out tbem its a personal preference.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I'mall fapped out.lol i need to make space.lol Ttheh all look good. They all have a unique thing a out tbem its a personal preference.


Someones using their phone to check the forum.

----------


## Sublime

@Grif Just tell him to get back to work so he can buy more frogs.

----------


## Heather

Lol !!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> @Grif Just tell him to get back to work so he can buy more frogs.


He was probably scowering the forum for new pics Lol!

----------


## Sublime

Haha George needs his pacman fix at work.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Haha George needs his pacman fix at work.


His dopamine levels must have been getting low :Big Grin:  :Big Applause:

----------


## Heather

Chuckling...!  :Big Grin:  

Here you go George  :Big Grin: . Not as extravagant as James's, but still cute ( and I might just have to buy the little fantasy if he's still there on Friday )  :Smile: . Still debating on fantasy or albino, which the guy says he'll be getting in.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Chuckling...!  
> 
> Here you go George . Not as extravagant as James's, but still cute ( and I might just have to buy the little fantasy if he's still there on Friday ) . Still debating on fantasy or albino, which the guy says he'll be getting in.


Uh oh! Now he's going to explode with excitement and anger. 1) those are awesome Pacmans which will give him his fix, but 2) they're on rocks in water. He won't know how to react. Ha ha! Just kidding George. You're awesome.

----------


## Heather

Ha ha!!!  :Big Grin:  Precisely why I'm just going to have to save the little guy  :Wink: . (This is the place I saved Tank from.)

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Ha ha!!!  Precisely why I'm just going to have to save the little guy . (This is the place I saved Tank from.)


That's terrible. Places like that never learn. Atleast you saved Tank and will possibly another. Sometimes I want to go work for places like that just to improve how the animals are kept and housed.

----------


## Heather

I feel the same. They never listen. Drives me crazy. And unfortunately I can't save them all. 

I can't wait to see what James buys!!!! I wish I lived over on the west coast. So many more options  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

Perhaps I should take a picture of the xray of that little frog who swallowed all of those rocks. Maybe then they'd understand and listen.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Perhaps I should take a picture of the xray of that little frog who swallowed all of those rocks. Maybe then they'd understand and listen.


I wish I had those kinds options out here. I want to see what James pick out too AND his 8" male Pacman Lol!

----------


## Heather

Lol, me too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BG

Heather i would get both of them. You have a good looking fantasy,and thats an ornate on the right.. Make a deal with them and get them out of there. Oh yea the pebbles are wrong.  They keep em on rocks cause its pretty. Just like the fish market  keeps fish on ice.


> Chuckling...!  
> 
> Here you go George . Not as extravagant as James's, but still cute ( and I might just have to buy the little fantasy if he's still there on Friday ) . Still debating on fantasy or albino, which the guy says he'll be getting in.

----------


## BG

:Stick Out Tongue: I cant stay off the forum. You guys are addicting.lol I'm driving and  posting at the same time.lol I know i'm busted lol but in the last 2 months i went thru two carriers and two smart phones. And now i dropped the darn thing in the toilet.lol  Its hard to text and drive.  My iphone was the best,but the carrier had to go. Then i got the HTC evo 3d and Carrier had to go. Now i have the LG Esteem. Phone not bad carrier ok but phone fell in the toilet.lol :Mad:

----------


## Capojames

Sorry guys I been busy with work and getting ready for the Reptile show sunday on long island.

Ivory reptiles I was not showinng off in any way. Pictures will be posted as soon as I get to it.  BG been to my place and seen my frog collection. And well as Steve.

----------


## BG

James it was me who said your a show off lol. I was kidding. I know you are the real deal.  I want to meet up with you at the show.  I 'm going and  I lost your # call me at the house or sand me your # again cause as you know i dropped my phone in the toilet. Are you going to have a table there cause if you want i can help you  and work for frogs.lol :Big Grin: 


> Sorry guys I been busy with work and getting ready for the Reptile show sunday on long island.
> 
> Ivory reptiles I was not showinng off in any way. Pictures will be posted as soon as I get to it.  BG been to my place and seen my frog collection. And well as Steve.

----------


## BG

James i have a new ten gal tank  . I can give it to you for free .  Let me know if you want it. I have so much stuff . I need to have a yard sale.lol :Big Grin:

----------


## IvoryReptiles

I wasn't calling you a show off at all. I was just saying that if I had a frog that large, I would be posting pics all the time.
Gonna bow out of this convo now so there's no problems. 
I speak my mind, so I know i can come off as abrasive. Good Luck at the show & with your future projects!

----------


## Heather

Me either. I love that you share your frogs!  :Big Grin:  It's the education, friends, and photos that keep me coming back. It's nice to see the different variations, and especially the uncommon ones we usually don't see  :Smile: .

----------


## LizardMama

My jaw literally dropped when I saw the Phantom Pacman. That one is just an amazingly unique frog morph!

----------


## Maxwell

I once found a blue baby pacman frog at my local pet store for 32 dollars, I would have bought it if it hadn't been for me being a bit of a newb and having one of my one. It was about the size of two dimes sitting by eachother and someone had reserved it so I couldnt, and none of my friend could, get it  :Frown:

----------


## Capojames

Just place a 20 frog order to them.
1 phantom:female
2 blues: male and female
5 lime greens: 3 females 1 male
5 ornate 3 females 2 males
2 varietys male and female
5 arpcot albinos.  3 males 2 females.

----------


## Heather

Nice! Can't wait to see pictures  :Smile: !

----------


## Spedly4life

> 5 lime greens: 3 females 1 male


thats four lol, but out of that selection you have there, the lime greens are the coolest.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killer Kyle 41

All these frogs just want to make me go to japan! lol

----------


## motiszm

Samurai japan reptiles are going to be at the Los angeles reptile expo next saturday and sunday so I'm hoping to pick up some ornates from them. I'm going to be working there for my friend, should be fun!

----------


## TypicalRoGAzz

Love the apricot albino it's to die for

----------


## mikesfrogs

I can say that the blues are breedable for sure. Bought my blue adult female over a year ago and within 4 months she laid eggs and they hatched. 

I am buying a blue male and adult female ornate from yusuke this week. I am going to breed the blues together and the blue male with ornate female and see what color hybrids come out  :Smile: 

$380.00 for the ornate female and blue male   ouch.lol

----------

